# Gamers Discover Nude Models in Beyond: Two Souls



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2013)

Beyond: Two Souls, the new game developed by Quantic Dream that features Ellen Page, was recently found to have a nude model of the main character in a shower scene, only accessible by using the PS3 Dev Kit to change camera angles.



> For Beyond: Two Souls Ellen shot a shower scene (which she did in the above mentioned mocap-suit). Because apparently the raw data for this and presumably all other scenes are still in the game, making it possible to change the fixed camera angles when accessed on a PS3 dev kit the camera showing Ellen’s full monty. And seeing how sex sells, at least one person with access to a PS3 development kit put screenshots of the result online so we could all (at least until Sony started pulling them of the web) enjoy pictures of the breasts of a digital Ellen Page.


 
Source 


UPDATE: Looks like Ellen Page is considering a lawsuit against Sony because of this mishap. 

Saucy Sauce


----------



## Devin (Oct 22, 2013)

By "Dev Kit" they mean a CFW PS3. Also she can turn my page any day. _(Zing.)_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2013)

Devin said:


> By "Dev Kit" they mean a CFW PS3. Also she can turn my page any day. _(Zing.)_


 
I would turn her page all day every day.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 22, 2013)

Google brings up some interesting things.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey, you need nudity when you're making IMMERSIVE STORYTELLING.



Spoiler


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 22, 2013)

Well they havent done much to hide the leaks of it have they? googling the name of the game and the description comes up with the video of it and the screenshots. I have to say, iv seen better. Madisons shower scene in heavy rain was much better.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 22, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> Well they havent done much to hide the leaks of it have they? googling the name of the game and the description comes up with the video of it and the screenshots. I have to say, iv seen better. Madisons shower scene in heavy rain was much better.


Apparently, Sony is taking action and asking sites to take down the pictures.
www.cinemablend.com/games/Sony-Tries-Stop-Nude-Images-From-Beyond-Two-Souls-From-Spreading-Online-60045.html


----------



## Celice (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeez, I guess everyone already forgot about Metro: Last Light's nudie models. And The Sims, since forever ago D:

Although, I guess fugtrup could make use of this model... ._.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 23, 2013)

inb4 "lolol y wud ellen do newd zeenes!?!"


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 23, 2013)

So who's at fault here? The people who found it out, or the developers that put it in? It's like people have forgotten the Hot Coffee mod and made the same scenario.....


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 23, 2013)

Just a small reminder that we gamers are a huge bunch of perverts.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

Streisand effect at its finest


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 23, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> So who's at fault here? The people who found it out, or the developers that put it in? It's like people have forgotten the Hot Coffee mod and made the same scenario.....


Ehh...it's not so much something you can blame anyone for really. The models were pretty meh, so they're most likely just a stand-in (if you watch the in-game scene, you'll know what I mean), and the person who found it was just doing it on a whim.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 23, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> So who's at fault here? The people who found it out, or the developers that put it in? It's like people have forgotten the Hot Coffee mod and made the same scenario.....


 
That Hot Coffee mod was bullshit. That wasn't even Rockstars fault.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That Hot Coffee mod was bullshit. That wasn't even Rockstars fault.


 

But they made the scenario. The mod simply made it accessible. Later copies of the game had the scenario completely cut out.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 23, 2013)

"One small step for man One giant leap for Gamers" I wonder about people sometimes


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2013)

this is vital information.
to the home(ellen)page!


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 23, 2013)

I found nude models in a store called girlz only, it was very weird.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 24, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> I found nude models in a store called girlz only, it was very weird.


 
Jesus RCZ... you're definitely no Gahars...

[spoiler
]thank god[/spoiler]


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Breast ? No big deal!


----------



## Master X (Oct 24, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> Breast ? No big deal!


 
Yeah, not very big. B's I think.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Jesus RCZ... you're definitely no Gahars...
> 
> [spoiler
> ]thank god[/spoiler]


 

Oh, ShadowSoldier, you're so tsundere. We all know you came back because you couldn't take another day without me in your life.

Who needs to do the L-in Page when you've got me?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 24, 2013)

Are we still doing Ellen Page puns?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Jesus RCZ... you're definitely no Gahars...
> 
> [spoiler
> ]thank god[/spoiler]





ShadowSoldier said:


> Jesus RCZ... you're definitely no Gahars...
> 
> [spoiler
> ]thank god[/spoiler]



I'm his douchebag nemesis, Srahag


----------



## Vipera (Oct 24, 2013)

People acting all surprised when in 2008 everyone I know was pausing Super Smash Bros. Brawl matches to see Peach's panties...


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 24, 2013)

Vipera said:


> People acting all surprised when in 2008 everyone I know was pausing Super Smash Bros. Brawl matches to see Peach's panties...


 
That was then. This is now. Gotta have a new perversion (or two) every couple of years. Otherwise, ^^ I love it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 24, 2013)

what about Madison shower scene in Heavy Rain???
no one remember that and was a nude scene too.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 24, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> So who's at fault here? The people who found it out, or the developers that put it in? It's like people have forgotten the Hot Coffee mod and made the same scenario.....


 

Hmmm well they say that you should follow the money.... So going on that premise I would say the developers put that much detail into the game knowing full well it would be found. failing in that they could "leak" instructions on how it would be found. 

Thus generating a metric ton of free press via the Streisand effect with Sony... 

This is my tin foil hat theory of the day! lol


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 24, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> what about Madison shower scene in Heavy Rain???
> no one remember that and was a nude scene too.


Wasn't there also a sex scene? I haven't played it in a while. I guess no one cared back then.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 24, 2013)

Isn't this a bit stupid? Using the devkit to unlock a nude model and making a fuss over it being there is like assaulting a woman on the street, rip off her clothes and then be disgruntled when she turns out to be actually _nude_ underneath.

It's sad for us gamers as well. Sneaking up on/stalking celebrity women to take hidden (dirty) pictures of them used to be the job of lowlife photographers. As it turns out, they have a digital counterpart now.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2013)

Honestly I really it when it video game developers create characters like that. It show some real dedication to detail.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Oct 24, 2013)

It's Quantic dream, im not surprised.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Master X said:


> Yeah, not very big. B's I think.


 
LOL>


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 24, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Honestly I really it when it video game developers create characters like that. It show some real dedication to detail.


 
now that you say that and thinking a little more.....
were developers able to see Ellen Page naked in order to create her rendered model??? just saying....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 24, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> now that you say that and thinking a little more.....
> were developers able to see Ellen Page naked in order to create her rendered model??? just saying....


No. It's not an exact model, it's just a stand-in for the shower scene. 

This is how the game was made


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No. It's not an exact model, it's just a stand-in for the shower scene.


 
I know, I know.... just wanted that someone thought that and started a career of 3d modeling and look for work at Quantum Dreams.

NOTE: that someone isn't me.
NOTE2: IDK why I made the first note.
NOTE3: if they really wanted realism, they should have done the 3d model that way, like sculptors .


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.examiner.com/article/ellen-page-may-sue-sony-over-video-game-nudity
Uh oh.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/ellen-page-may-sue-sony-over-video-game-nudity
> Uh oh.


 
Lol. I like how they say "Developer version of the game", when that's totally wrong. Silly new site, lrn2terms ;O;


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 26, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> what about Madison shower scene in Heavy Rain???
> no one remember that and was a nude scene too.


 
Nope xD I dont remember anymore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Wasn't there also a sex scene? I haven't played it in a while. I guess no one cared back then.


 

Difference is the nude scene in that was of some nobody while Ellen Page is a public figure.

Also there was no nudity intended in the actual game of Beyond so Ellen Page didn't sign up for being shown nude. Whoever signed up for Heavy Rain did.


----------



## TemplarGR (Oct 28, 2013)

Big deal...

Let's be honest here, while Page has a cute face, her breasts are not exactly her strongest point... There are other places with better breasts on display....


----------

